# Reputable Slovakian Breeders



## momopeach (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello, 

I am going through the process of moving to Slovakia and once I am settled I would like to put more effort into looking for a reputable breeder to get my dog from. Overall the dog that I get would most likely be just a family dog as I have no experience in IPO or Schutzhund. Names of breeders and kennels that I should keep an eye out for or avoid would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

momopeach


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I personally know Jana Horejsi from ze Stříbrného kamene ......have spent time with her when she has been in the States and gotten several pups for contacts from her....they all got what they asked for.....from pets to top quality competition prospects

we cannot give out non positive comments - there are a few I would stay away from....


Lee


----------



## momopeach (Sep 30, 2019)

wolfstraum said:


> I personally know Jana Horejsi from ze Stříbrného kamene ......have spent time with her when she has been in the States and gotten several pups for contacts from her....they all got what they asked for.....from pets to top quality competition prospects
> 
> we cannot give out non positive comments - there are a few I would stay away from....
> 
> ...


Lee,
Thank you for the information; I will be sure to look her up. 

momopeach


----------

